# Americans Will Not Fight for America



## LimaPanther (Mar 9, 2022)

Read this and cannot believe, that from the small pole taken, that only a little over half would stand and fight if America was attacked. Of course, wonder where they would go. I wasn't looking at the parties these individuals belonged but the percentages. I hope they were not from rural area.

More Republicans than Democrats say they'd stay and fight if U.S. were attacked like Ukraine


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 9, 2022)

LimaPanther said:


> Read this and cannot believe, that from the small pole taken, that only a little over half would stand and fight if America was attacked. Of course, wonder where they would go. I wasn't looking at the parties these individuals belonged but the percentages. I hope they were not from rural area.
> 
> More Republicans than Democrats say they'd stay and fight if U.S. were attacked like Ukraine


I think that's an over-estimate of how many would actually fight.

Notwithstanding the propaganda coming out of Ukraine right now, few of them are actually "fighting."  Of the ones who stayed, many if not most are laying low while others fight on their behalf.  I think it would be the same thing here.  

What was it like 3% of the people who would ultimately become Americans actually fought the British during the American Revolution?  I haven't fact-checked that figure but my sense is that it's accurate.

Americans don't want to fight for America anymore.  The American ideal has largely been subsumed by race-based tribalism and deconstructionism.  Not only would a lot of Americans not fight for America, I think a non-insignificant number would actively assist the other side.


----------



## LimaPanther (Mar 9, 2022)

I wonder how many gun owners, that said they wanted to protect their families, would give them up in this situation. Now I know what all the bug-out bags are for.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 10, 2022)

Where do I sign up? Is the Tun Tavern recruiting station still open?


----------



## LimaPanther (Mar 10, 2022)

Teufel -are you still in Pineapple land?


----------



## policemedic (Mar 10, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Americans don't want to fight for America anymore.  The American ideal has largely been subsumed by race-based tribalism and deconstructionism.  Not only would a lot of Americans not fight for America, I think a non-insignificant number would actively assist the other side.



Given the number of socialist and anarchist groups we’ve had to deal with, that’s not a view that can be easily dismissed. 

Of course, the thing is that we won’t know until some foreign power starts dropping steel on (indiscriminate) targets and/or puts boots on our soil.  Perhaps being targeted by Ming the Merciless along with everyone else would focus their energy against the enemy. 

Or perhaps they’d be skillfully recruited as sympathizers…dunno.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 10, 2022)

God damn, sad state of affairs. Hell, if you look at covid debacle for past 2 years, I mean, 2 weeks to slow the curve....

Any Karen that called cops of folks not wearing masks, any asshole that trusted the state and federal governments, any cop that abided by the state/municipality instead of their oaths, anyone that demanded a vaccine passport to shop or eat, anyone that shamed anyone else for choosing to not get jabbed, "my body, my choice" good for vaginas/abortions, not good for government mandated medical tyranny....

These cunts will be the collaborators, they will be the extra mouths to feed without ponying up to fight, he'll, even assist.

These "fellow Americans" are in fact, the enemy also. My mind cannot be changed at this point.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 10, 2022)

There will be way more spies and collaborators than there will be patriots….


----------



## Muppet (Mar 10, 2022)

Sadly, you're right.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 10, 2022)

You know what happened to spies and Tories during the revolution, right?


----------



## Jaknight (Mar 10, 2022)

As a regular citizen with no combat or military experience I have to say that the prospect of fighting off an invasion like Ukraine is terrifying to think of. I don’t know if I would pick up arms due to the fact I think I would be a middling Infantryman but I would try someway to help beat back the invaders. Maybe by spying on them or some other way.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 10, 2022)

LimaPanther said:


> Read this and cannot believe, that from the small pole taken, that only a little over half would stand and fight if America was attacked. Of course, wonder where they would go. I wasn't looking at the parties these individuals belonged but the percentages. I hope they were not from rural area.
> 
> More Republicans than Democrats say they'd stay and fight if U.S. were attacked like Ukraine



Our culture has been degraded over time.  I'm not surprised.  Call me a conspiracy theorist, but our institutions have been invaded and poisoned by Communists from Russia and China very early on.  We're finally seeing the government go after Chinese plants...but you know what would "deter" some of this? Maybe publicly hanging spies.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 10, 2022)

Jaknight said:


> As a regular citizen with no combat or military experience I have to say that the prospect of fighting off an invasion like Ukraine is terrifying to think of. I don’t know if I would pick up arms due to the fact I think I would be a middling Infantryman but I would try someway to help beat back the invaders. Maybe by spying on them or some other way.



You don't have to "fight". Asymmetrical warfare will be a thing. Logistical issues, supply, food, shelter for those fighting for righteousness.

Hell, I'm mid 40s, I'm not a 180 pound Paratrooper anymore, bad knees, back from the service and 22 years of being a paramedic.

I could offer assistance as a medic/aid station to get those back on the line.

Lots of things to do. Commo, info....

Evey hear of the Long Island spy ring during the American revolution?


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 10, 2022)

Most Americans are fat and out of shape and weak anyway.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 10, 2022)

Muppet said:


> You don't have to "fight". Asymmetrical warfare will be a thing. Logistical issues, supply, food, shelter for those fighting for righteousness.
> 
> Hell, I'm mid 40s, I'm not a 180 pound Paratrooper anymore, bad knees, back from the service and 22 years of being a paramedic.
> 
> ...



160 lb Infantryman. That’s the difference between the 7th Infantry Division (Light) and the 82nd Airborne…..


----------



## Muppet (Mar 10, 2022)

policemedic said:


> 160 lb Infantryman. That’s the difference between the 7th Infantry Division (Light) and the 82nd Airborne…..


----------



## Muppet (Mar 10, 2022)

Lol.


----------



## LimaPanther (Mar 10, 2022)

My wife use to kid me and tell me that her first husband was a 200lb, 6ft Marine. Her 2d husband was an Army guy falling apart. I was an 0311 Recon Marine and was 6ft, 200lbs. Went over to the Army and stayed in shape. But hate to tell you guys, when you get older, the fluid in your spine disappears and you shrink. I went from 6ft to 5'10". 200 to 180. Also all that jumping and humping allows Arthur to move in and he plays hell with the body.


----------



## LimaPanther (Mar 10, 2022)

Watch your mouth doc. She put up with me for 57 years before she passed.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 10, 2022)

LimaPanther said:


> Teufel -are you still in Pineapple land?


Yeah life is good here.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 11, 2022)

LimaPanther said:


> Watch your mouth doc. She put up with me for 57 years before she passed.


Brother, I don’t how that happened.  I must have fat fingered something because that was not something I intended to quote and definitely wasn’t the impression I wanted to give.  In fact, looking at the post I don’t remember who/what I did intend to quote. 


My apologies.


----------



## Archangel27 (Mar 11, 2022)

LimaPanther said:


> But hate to tell you guys, when you get older, the fluid in your spine disappears and you shrink. I went from 6ft to 5'10". 200 to 180. Also all that jumping and humping allows Arthur to move in and he plays hell with the body.



Ahhhhhh, I try to forget about how hard jumping can be on your body, but everyone says that having a JM certification is very much wanted and desired while in.


----------



## Archangel27 (Mar 11, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Not only would a lot of Americans not fight for America, I think a non-insignificant number would actively assist the other side.



I'm not so sure.  It would heavily depend on how the "invasion" would be characterized and who would take over.  And let's not forget that there is a small group of conservatives who definitely looked to Putin or Orban as people who would stand against wokeness and then Putin turned out to be just a thug.

If you're the kind of techno-bureaucrat who doesn't trust people to govern themselves, the Chinese would be more palatable, but I know that I've had enough discussions with my grandfather to know that the only people who actively think that the CCP would be benevolent overlords are those who buy Chinese propaganda hook, line, and sinker.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 12, 2022)

Some old-fashioned Cold War might be good for our self-absorbed population. A little uncertainty, a little menace in the background noise of daily life. 

9/11 succeeded in doing that for a while, but it was a one and done from UBL and in a few short years the humbling fear was gone.

Cold War is different. It has lasting power. It brings the specter of nuclear war with it, Armageddon, not just some fanatical nut jobs having to steal airplanes to smash a couple of buildings in far away NY city.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 28, 2022)

Apparently the DoD is looking at another inefficient recruiting model...this time? Scholarships for Student-Athletes.

Military Mulls Massive Recruiting Plan to Enlist College Athletes


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 28, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Apparently the DoD is looking at another inefficient recruiting model...this time? Scholarships for Student-Athletes.


Interesting.  Have a link?


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 28, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Apparently the DoD is looking at another inefficient recruiting model...this time? Scholarships for Student-Athletes.
> 
> Military Mulls Massive Recruiting Plan to Enlist College Athletes



Seems like a great way to recruit a highly motivated and fit population into the service.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 28, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> Seems like a great way to recruit a highly motivated and fit population into the service.



Yeah, agreed.  That 99% who won't play pro is a great target, and staying away from the revenue sports of football and basketball is smart.  Most of these guys and gals usually don't have scholarships, and getting military $ for school in exchange for service is not too far off from ROTC-type scholarships anyway.

I would like to think that most Americans would fight.  I would like to think.  But I realize we have a lazy, unenthusiastic, apathetic population who's first question would be "what's in it for me?"


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 28, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Apparently the DoD is looking at another inefficient recruiting model...this time? Scholarships for Student-Athletes.
> 
> Military Mulls Massive Recruiting Plan to Enlist College Athletes


I think this is worth exploring.  However:


> tens of thousands of college athletes



"tens of thousands?"  um, that sounds like a LOT.  So I guess that means that these are for enlistments, not for commissioning?  "Hey, good job graduating from college, now you can be an E4 in the Army and earn $30,000 a year!"  lol, no



> years of military *or alternative civilian service*



so... we're going to spend billions on "tens of thousands" of scholarships for college kids to join the military, only to have them say "k thx bi" and jump ship to civilian service, which will probably pay more, may provide better long-term training, and will definitely be less dangerous... how does this solve the military's recruiting problem, again??


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 28, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> "tens of thousands?"  um, that sounds like a LOT.  So I guess that means that these are for enlistments, not for commissioning?  "Hey, good job graduating from college, now you can be an E4 in the Army and earn $30,000 a year!"  lol, no
> 
> so... we're going to spend billions on "tens of thousands" of scholarships for college kids to join the military, only to have them say "k thx bi" and jump ship to civilian service, which will probably pay more, may provide better long-term training, and will definitely be less dangerous... how does this solve the military's recruiting problem, again??



To your first part, I think there could be some creativity as mentioned elsewhere before:  warrants, advanced paygrade, E4 but contract duty station for longer period of time, etc.  I also think this is also that niche that would be a target for SOF-centric recruits.  I have seen Navy NSW recruiters at football games.

To your last part, definitely an issue, same issue we have always had with high-$, high-tech jobs.  The military has really never solved that problem.  Maybe same types of incentives as above?  I dunno.  I think it has merit, but I also think it's not going to pull in big numbers, either.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 28, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> To your first part, I think there could be some creativity as mentioned elsewhere before:  warrants, advanced paygrade, E4 but contract duty station for longer period of time, etc.  I also think this is also that niche that would be a target for SOF-centric recruits.  I have seen Navy NSW recruiters at football games.
> 
> To your last part, definitely an issue, same issue we have always had with high-$, high-tech jobs.  The military has really never solved that problem.  Maybe same types of incentives as above?  I dunno.  I think it has merit, but I also think it's not going to pull in big numbers, either.


We had "stripes for skills" in my company in Korea.  Because they spoke Korean, they were E5s by the time they got to the unit.  No time in grade, E5.  But I had E5 expectations of them, which they were unable to meet.  I was not a fan.

I predict many of the people who do opt in will become part of the "World Class Athlete" program and will spend their enlistments playing sports.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 28, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> We had "stripes for skills" in my company in Korea.  Because they spoke Korean, they were E5s by the time they got to the unit.  No time in grade, E5.  But I had E5 expectations of them, which they were unable to meet.  I was not a fan.
> 
> I predict many of the people who do opt in will become part of the "World Class Athlete" program and will spend their enlistments playing sports.



The Navy and Navy Reserve have had advanced pay grade programs on and off for years.  I *think* it's been successful.  Certainly you bring in direct commission officers at a higher rank.  The army also fast-tracks SF 18X candidates so they make E5 faster than TIS peers.  Having been on the officer side and attending DCO school, and then working with DCO officers with no prior experience (I had 12 years in by that point), mentorship is key.

I admit there are problems, but do we throw the baby out with the bathwater?  Refine the programs?  Tack on extra training?  Again, I say conclusively "I dunno...."

I would note the delicious irony of the service needing these guys so bad for manning, only to have them play sports for however long.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 28, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> The Navy and Navy Reserve have had advanced pay grade programs on and off for years.  I *think* it's been successful.  Certainly you bring in direct commission officers at a higher rank.  The army also fast-tracks SF 18X candidates so they make E5 faster than TIS peers.  Having been on the officer side and attending DCO school, and then working with DCO officers with no prior experience (I had 12 years in by that point), mentorship is key.
> 
> I admit there are problems, but do we throw the baby out with the bathwater?  Refine the programs?  Tack on extra training?  Again, I say conclusively "I dunno...."
> 
> I would note the delicious irony of the service needing these guys so bad for manning, only to have them play sports for however long.



It also may be cheaper to pay for these recruits college up front, with a requirement for service, than for them to later pay for the GI Bill.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 28, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> It also may be cheaper to pay for these recruits college up front, with a requirement for service, than for them to later pay for the GI Bill.


That's a really good point.  So no post-9/11 or Montgomery GI Bill?  That sounds pretty reasonable.


----------



## AWP (Apr 28, 2022)

And in 24 months some new SES will have a "new" idea and we'll all grab fat tubs of Prep H to soothe our butthurt over the newest round wheel thingy. All the while, manning numbers will change very little and the architects of the newest campaign will declare victory with a single digit percentage increase in recruiting. The SES will move on and some new SES will have a "new" idea and we'll all grab fat tubs of Prep H to soothe our butthurt over the newest round wheel thingy. All the while...

None of this addresses the fact that we learned jack and shit from all of our dead and maimed over the last 20 years. I don't know about you guys, but I'm feeling new PT uniforms!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 28, 2022)

AWP said:


> And in 24 months some new SES will have a "new" idea and we'll all grab fat tubs of Prep H to soothe our butthurt over the newest round wheel thingy. All the while, manning numbers will change very little and the architects of the newest campaign will declare victory with a single digit percentage increase in recruiting. The SES will move on and some new SES will have a "new" idea and we'll all grab fat tubs of Prep H to soothe our butthurt over the newest round wheel thingy. All the while...
> 
> None of this addresses the fact that we learned jack and shit from all of our dead and maimed over the last 20 years. I don't know about you guys, but I'm feeling new PT uniforms!


Someone is getting a promotion to BG and DMSM out of this. And their NCO is getting an MSM.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 28, 2022)

Given how fat our general population is, I see the merit in trying to entice this group.  Already physically fit, and they're in college so they have a clue and are reasonably intelligent.


----------



## AWP (Apr 28, 2022)

In before the “but what about cyber” posts.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 28, 2022)

AWP said:


> In before the “but what about cyber” posts.


"hate"


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Apr 29, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Given how fat our general population is, *I see the merit in trying to entice this group*.  Already physically fit, and they're in college so they have a clue and are reasonably intelligent.


They're also heavily indoctrinated. Try undoing in 16 weeks the 4 years of garbage a University crammed into their heads. In some places it's bad.


----------



## AWP (Apr 29, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> They're also heavily indoctrinated. Try undoing in 16 weeks the 4 years of garbage a University crammed into their heads. In some places it's bad.



I'll bite.

Where are you going to find true, red-blooded, not "Liberal", Americans to enlist with enough frequency such that these pseudo Communists aren't needed? I think if we had enough dedicated Americans we wouldn't need Trotskyites to enlist.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 29, 2022)

“Liberal” schools only turn minds the way they are allowed by the brain-holder. My son went to a liberal school and is far from liberal. Ones way of thinking starts at home - for the most part. Schools do change people - I concede that - but they only do as much damage as allowed. Some liberal schools can produce Warriors regardless of the institution’s left-leaning persuasion.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 29, 2022)

We read about the UNC Chapel Hill's, Harvard's, and Berkeley's, but not much about the other 99.5% of colleges and universities.  While I agree most have a liberal bent or liberal-leaning faculty, I think most people can go in and navigate them without being brainwashed or indoctrinated.


----------



## AWP (Apr 29, 2022)

You morons, that's not the narrative! 

(The above is sarcasm for those who just spiked well above 120/80)


----------



## Bypass (Apr 29, 2022)

I'll fight with my less than tactical, old, fat ass but I imagine pretty much everyone here would. I'm sure my sister's son would as well. He's not a military man but he's a good kid. I know the rest of my 40 or so member conservative family would as well.

I'm still working on arming them all. 

Almost there.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 29, 2022)

I’m jealous of the toys, Brother. Nice armory you have put together.


----------



## Bypass (Apr 29, 2022)

Grunt said:


> I’m jealous of the toys, Brother. Nice armory you have put together.


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 29, 2022)

My gun room:




Just kidding....it belongs to the ODA I hung out with....


----------



## AWP (Apr 29, 2022)

Bypass said:


> I'll fight with my less than tactical, old, fat ass but I imagine pretty much everyone here would. I'm sure my sister's son would as well. He's not a military man but he's a good kid. I know the rest of my 40 or so member conservative family would as well.
> 
> I'm still working on arming them all.
> 
> ...



We need a respectable Love icon...


----------



## Grunt (Apr 29, 2022)

AWP said:


> We need a respectable Love icon...


Something like a pirate with a thumbs-up….


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 29, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> They're also heavily indoctrinated. Try undoing in 16 weeks the 4 years of garbage a University crammed into their heads. In some places it's bad.



I’ll bite as well. 

Have you been to college? In this decade, century, millennia?

What world do you live in that “indoctrination” is rampant. Outside of niche bullshit degrees there is no indoctrination happening. I went to college from 2013-16, and have been I Graduate school since 2020. I’m at a school with a robust liberal arts presence. No one is trying to convert me to the queer agenda, no one talks about gender politics, most people are just trying to do their shit and graduate. A person or two has an identifier on their email, or wears name tag that says “ally” or “they/them”….

Like in everything, if you are a hammer, everything is a nail.  If you choose to live in a neck beard internet where everyone is against you, and we are all non binary non gendered weirdos, that is what you will see. If you go outside, and live in the real world, I think you will find most people don’t live that life ever. China isn’t manipulating our day to life, gender politics aren’t super important, and for the most part your worth is determined by how you show up and contribute every day.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 29, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> I’ll bite as well.
> 
> Have you been to college? In this decade, century, millennia?
> 
> ...


Well…yeah!


----------



## Bypass (Apr 29, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> I’ll bite as well.
> 
> Have you been to college? In this decade, century, millennia?
> 
> ...


I went to college for a minute in 2010. I dropped out when they started talking about eating girls out in the classroom to a bunch of 17-18 yo kids  and I had to listen to a professor brag about his anti war protest after I had just got home from overseas. He also said "you will fail my poli sci class if you watch fox news."

College is a cesspool of liberal indoctrination and brainwashing.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 29, 2022)

My first degree is political science, concentration in comparative government and international relations, minor in African areas studies, East Carolina University, 1991.

I can tell you with zero reservation the only department in which I had classes where there was any bullshit was sociology.  Those are the only classes I ever had where the professors had overt social or political agenda.  I did have a history of black America class, was the only white dude in class of about 50 people. That got a little steamy from time to time.

Different time? I don't know. A mid-level state school? Maybe.    

I never really paid that much attention to the social or political climate. I was too busy drinking and trying to get laid.


----------



## Bypass (Apr 29, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> My first degree is political science, concentration in comparative government and international relations, minor in African areas studies, East Carolina University, 1991.
> 
> I can tell you with zero reservation the only department in which I had classes where there was any bullshit was sociology.  Those are the only classes I ever had where the professors had overt social or political agenda.  I did have a history of black America class, was the only white dude in class of about 50 people. That got a little steamy from time to time.
> 
> ...


Yeah it was Dalton State in Dalton Georgia. Sucks because I really wanted to finish my meager degree. I did have a history professor I loved. He was a retired Army Colonel.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 29, 2022)

Bypass said:


> Yeah it was Dalton State in Dalton Georgia. Sucks because I really wanted to finish my meager degree. I did have a history professor I loved. He was a retired Army Colonel.



I don't know if it was a different time or what, we just did not seem to have the same issues then that they have now. Maybe we did but because there wasn't social media and everything wasn't on a 24/7 news cycle it wasn't always put out there. 

My national security policy professor was a retired Marine Lieutenant Colonel. One of the hardest classes I ever had but I loved it.  He had a MA, and that was back one professors could have MAs.

I know UNC Chapel Hill gets a bad rap locally, and it is very well deserved. But even Duke has come to the ideologically left culture, which is very very sad for me.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 29, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> I don't know if it was a different time or what, we just did not seem to have the same issues then that they have now. Maybe we did but because there wasn't social media and everything wasn't on a 24/7 news cycle it wasn't always put out there.
> 
> My national security policy professor was a retired Marine Lieutenant Colonel. One of the hardest classes I ever had but I loved it.  He had a MA, and that was back one professors could have MAs.
> 
> I know UNC Chapel Hill gets a bad rap locally, and it is very well deserved. But even Duke has come to the ideologically left culture, which is very very sad for me.



Where are they ideologically left? In the humanities? Yeah who cares. I can snicker at them while I cash my 5 figure checks every two weeks cause I got a real job with a real degree. 

Their engineering school doesn’t give two shits about that. Their medical school? Not at all. Maybe they give lip service to the Bs just like the military does, but what matters is performance. Are their gender studies sociology professors the make Marx seem conservative. Sure. I go to my kettlebell gym with one of those guys. Are they taken seriously outside of a very small sphere of their own creation, or by conservatives who group them with anyone who is to the left of center? No, not really.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 29, 2022)

if anyone wants to talk about indoctrination in education that should prolly be its own thread. I am responsible for derailing it, and that’s on me.  We should probably stay on track.


----------



## AWP (Apr 29, 2022)

Old habits die hard I guess.

Indoctrination in Higher Education

Enjoy.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 29, 2022)

AWP said:


> Old habits die hard I guess.
> 
> Indoctrination in Higher Education
> 
> Enjoy.


Nice work!  From this thread I’ll select and merge them int…

oh.


----------



## Bypass (Apr 29, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> if anyone wants to talk about indoctrination in education that should prolly be its own thread. I am responsible for derailing it, and that’s on me.  We should probably stay on track.


We clearly don't need moderators. Look we just moderated ourselves. Even if most of us use to be moderators. LOL


----------



## Gunz (Apr 30, 2022)

Blue Waffles.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 30, 2022)

Gunz said:


> Blue Waffles.


Only counting @Ooh-Rah usage, but you're on notice.


----------



## AWP (Apr 30, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Only counting @Ooh-Rah usage, but you're on notice.



I'm a little hurt you and others don't know where he obtained that knowledge, but I understand.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 30, 2022)

Love me some blue waffles with a stinky cheese sauce.


----------



## Gunz (May 1, 2022)

I didn't know what "bukake" meant until I learned it on ShadowSpear. I was also innocently unaware of the meaning of this symbol, which I also learned on ShadowSpear. It's like the University of Perversion and you guys are the Professors. Uh...thanks?


----------



## Devildoc (May 1, 2022)

Gunz said:


> I didn't know what "bukake" meant until I learned it on ShadowSpear. I was also innocently unaware of the meaning of this symbol, which I also learned on ShadowSpear. It's like the University of Perversion and you guys are the Professors. Uh...thanks?
> 
> View attachment 39419


----------



## CQB (May 2, 2022)

I have my own little theory, at least it plays out here maybe elsewhere. Injuries to Joes are mainly hearing loss from loud sharp noises & back injuries due to lumping loads. PTSD is only about 5% of injuries but gets all the media as vets (at least here) are committing suicide due to the lack of assistance. It's a terrible tragedy in anyones' language anywhere, so the dog whistle comes into play & a young bloke would most likely think twice about signing up. Just think! I could serve my country & end up _coming home_ & ending up in a box. Noice


----------

